# NISMO FESTIVAL 2nd Dec - picture thread.



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Woke up Sunday morning, checked outside. Cold, but bright - with no threats of rain. Perfect  
Got on the bike and rode the 100 miles to Fuji circuit, passing loads of GT-R's, Z's, Silvias and other Nissan sports cars on the way. Was trying to spot GTROC member's cars, but didn't see any on the way at all...

Wasn't hard to spot JasonO and Scott who were evidently enjoying the event. Managed to run into pretty much everyone who'd gone. 

Highlight of the day for me was being in the pits, seeing these cars close up. Bonnets weren't opened much, sadly - so I had to make do with listening to these cars. The Le Mans machines made all the hairs on my head stick on end. What a sound! :chuckle: 

Waited till the end to hear and see the new R35 500GT car. Sounded gorgeous! 

Roll on Tsukuba time attack on 6th Dec where one tuner's hinted they'll have an R35 GT-R out there... !

Here's the first few pics. More shortly...


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

JasonO & Scott amongst the action:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Great pictures.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

R35 GT500 car... The last display of the day


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent - cheers for posting


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant, Miguel. So you did stay, and you did get some shots!!! :thumbsup:

As I was doing other stuff on Saturday I heard an unfamiliar roar coming from the pits. Gradually I sensed a change in the atmosphere and suddenly I found myself running to see where the noise was coming from. They had some kind of prototype in silver, but I only managed to get one fuzzy shot. Someone said "an N1 version", but Dino checked that rumour out on Sunday and it had been a test run of an early stage tune attempt???

It's not so much going to see the new GT500 GTR 35, I suddenly realized. You go to hear it too, but more than that you feel it with your whole being, the vibration of it, the howl of it, the movement of it, the smoothness and simplicity of the gear changes, and like it or not you allow something new to imprint itself into your soul.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Excellent photos Miguel! Looks like an awesome show!

/jealous

Butuz


----------



## Daniel Gardh (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice pictures Miguel! Better for every oppurtunity you get with the camera!! Just wait a few weeks and you will have a very hot person to take pictures of!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

EPIC shots there Miguel, what a superb experience, jealous!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Wonderful Miguel. Thank you for uploading these. Do you know how fortunate you are to have access to this event? 

Thrust, do you have the 'fuzzy' picture you refer to? Something of this alleged prototype is better than none.


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

lots of HAKOSUKA pron  btw nice camera action and still shot .. i deffinatly need a better cam and more practice to be at the level some of you are


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome shots Miguel


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

GREAT AND AWESOME PICS Miguel!!!!! :bowdown1: 
Any video of R35 GT500????


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Cheers for the compliments, all !



stuartstaples said:


> Do you know how fortunate you are to have access to this event?


I know, mate - That's why I took & uploaded the pics! That way I feel like I'm kinda sharing the experiences with you guys, lol  

Tsukuba time attack's on Thursday 6th Dec ... Can't wait!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

stuartstaples said:


> Wonderful Miguel. Thank you for uploading these. Do you know how fortunate you are to have access to this event?
> 
> Thrust, do you have the 'fuzzy' picture you refer to? Something of this alleged prototype is better than none.


You asked for it, Stuart! :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*You've opened up a Pandora's box...*

In for a penny, in for a pound. :runaway: 6:30 am outside the hotel. Ice on the windscreen.








Some of the Z versions are quite palatable
























Race Queens going home...:wavey:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Some superb photography Miguel. Thanks for sharing. 

Some of those pics should be made as wallpapers.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah, that is kind of fuzzy Piers 

Man......I'm having one of those mornings. I'm trying to concentrate on work and yet I keep getting pulled back to this thread to absorb the imagery.

Mount Fuji, the Zed's, Time Attack...... If I was free and single I would be there like a shot, but I'm not so I'll have to shut up and get on with it 

Thrust, without going too far off topic, whose Zed is the red one you're defrosting? That looks like it's got some really nice touches.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

stuartstaples said:


> Yeah, that is kind of fuzzy Piers
> 
> Man......I'm having one of those mornings. I'm trying to concentrate on work and yet I keep getting pulled back to this thread to absorb the imagery.
> 
> ...


It looks like the Sunline Auto demo car


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

That's what I was thinking


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Some cracking pictures there Miguel !


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Super pics!!

I see Toru must have been driving the No.52 KPGC10. Didnt realise they let thier PR guys drive the cars too.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Apologies for continuing the hijack of Miguel's lovely picture thread! :thumbsup:

Stuart. The boss of Sunline uses this car for the Z Masters Series of races. He has just rebuilt the engine for the Nth time to get max horses out of it. He had so many dramas this weekend, the first of which was the engine wouldn't start on Saturday morning, so he missed qualification. But in the intervening couple of hours he got under the car and pulled everything apart and readjusted the flywheel so that the points lined up properly. By then all the Zs were back in the pits. He had spent the whole time lying on his back on the freezing concrete and later said he hadn't noticed the temperature!

That night he said, "Wanna come for a shakedown drive around Lake Yamanako?" Erm... sure!  The temperature had fallen to 1 degree. I followed him round and round the lake at the foot of Mt Fuji in the Aristo, about 15 mins a lap, with the windows open to enjoy the sounds! It's quite pretty there with 'beaches' and rows of quite good-looking restaurants along the waterfront.

In the race on Sunday he was working his way up through the field from bottom of the grid. The car is fast now, at last, and at about 2'00" only a second off the pace of the winner's best lap of about 1'59". (Put a pro driver in there and the car could be the best of the lot.) Unfortunately the Vertex T&E Z from the nextdoor pit side-swiped him in a most ungentlemanly manner on the final corner causing him to spin and come limping in last with some unsightly damage. "Grrrrr..." I could hear him thinking. :chairshot 

Image Shack seem to be down so no more piccies! :nervous:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Great pics Miguel.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

drool..................!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Class Pics - thanks for sharing


----------



## ali-gtr (Feb 19, 2006)

Breath taking!!!


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

beautiful pics I am jelous I hopefully will be in Okinawa for next years and be able to go to the festival.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

:flame: 
It must be a great fistival this year where the best NISMO's specially GT-R's where gathering all around!


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

any pictures of the cool visitor cars?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great pictures mate.

Would of love to of been there


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

super nice pictures


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the Pennzoil R33, what a bonkers rear spoiler!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great pics miguel, nice to see some of the TAISAN R32 and to think I was going to spray the inside of ours black:chairshot 

Do you have any more pics of the interior, as I would like to get ours as near to the real deal as poss. I have sent you a pm as I know you are a very busy man,

Thanks


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

PM'd and e-mailed you the photos I have of the Taisan R32 GT-R, mate 
Also copied Beer Baron, so he'll be reminded to send his. He was around the car with his camera, so hopefully he got more shots of it too!

Cheers

Miguel


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Great pics miguel, nice to see some of the TAISAN R32 and to think I was going to spray the inside of ours black:chairshot
> 
> Do you have any more pics of the interior, as I would like to get ours as near to the real deal as poss. I have sent you a pm as I know you are a very busy man,
> 
> ...


John - So you've bought Tims 32 as well then ? Nice collection 

Miguel - Sorry I didnt get time to go through the pics last night, will do it asap. Thanks for your help ! :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning pics - thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Is Nismo festival only once in a year or?
I would like to go there sometime...
and isnt this is Japan?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Dohc said:


> Is Nismo festival only once in a year or?
> I would like to go there sometime...
> and isnt this is Japan?


Once a year and in Japan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The Taisan car in the pics nearly look as good as our one Smokey:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 


Thanks for getting the pics Miguel.

Mick


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> Once a year and in Japan


okay,
and is it always in dec?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Amazing pix!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

